# 2006 Fiesta - clean up



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

My best mates daughter turned 17 yr last week and has got herself a nice little black Fiesta Zetec.

Part of our present to her, was I said I'd have at giving it a tickle and getting it looking good for her... (well, to be factually correct, my wife volunteered my services )

Car was dropped off last night and I've got it for weekend :thumb: and boy, looking at it, do I need it...

Looking a bit sorry for itself, absolutely no protection on it all - not sure when the last time it saw a bit of polish or wax was... 























































Started this afternoon, wheels deep cleaned and fallout remover - lots of bleeding...

Onto the car, pre-wash applied and left to dwell for a while, then snow foamed on top, pressure washed off and then onto washing it - quite a while since I washed a car without any protection on - it's hard work ! :lol:

Then onto decontaminating the paint as it's as rough as a bears bum... virtually full bottle of tar remover later and we're getting somewhere...

Onto claying the paintwork - you could hear and feel the contamination that was present, all over the car !

So 2.5 hr later and we're looking much better than it was...

Plenty of marks and rough paint to try to improve for her - that's tomorrows job (hoping I can find somewhere local that has some pads) full polish required, then to choose what to apply to finish off...



















Also headlights are requiring some attention...



















More to follow, thanks for looking :thumb: and


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Photos added now :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Good start there 

Cannot fail to look better for sure and the pictures will save a lot of explaining of what has been done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Holy moley Andy :lol: you sure have a load on there, but I think when you have finished it she will think it can't be her car 
Huge improvement already


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wrxmania said:


> Good start there
> 
> Cannot fail to look better for sure and the pictures will save a lot of explaining of what has been done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, have taken plenty of pictures for her during yesterday efforts…


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Holy moley Andy :lol: you sure have a load on there, but I think when you have finished it she will think it can't be her car
> Huge improvement already


Yes, didn't think it would be quite as bad as it was, when I volunteered 

Huge improvement yesterday (about 5-6 hrs) and not looking like the same car now - wax and finish today :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which wax You are going to use?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking forward to the final pics Andy :thumb::thumb:

When I seen the colour & age of the car. Guessed it would be a busy few days.

Going from Grey to Black is so rewarding


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sm81 said:


> Which wax You are going to use?


Sorry buddy, missed this - used G3 supergloss on it in the end, as it was so warm.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Looking forward to the final pics Andy :thumb::thumb:
> 
> When I seen the colour & age of the car. Guessed it would be a busy few days.
> 
> Going from Grey to Black is so rewarding


Cheers and yes it was, about 6.5 hrs on Saturday and 3 or 4 on Sunday, finishing off and giving the inside a clean up too :thumb:

I'll pop some pictures up shortly if finished results… :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Yes, didn't think it would be quite as bad as it was, when I volunteered
> 
> Huge improvement yesterday (about 5-6 hrs) and not looking like the same car now - wax and finish today :thumb:


I am sure it will look fantastic having seen a fair bit of your work :thumb:
Be good to see the finished piccies


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Black is an ass of a colour. I literally spend good time on mine and within 5 mins, dust. Agghhh.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Imprezaworks said:


> Black is an ass of a colour. I literally spend good time on mine and within 5 mins, dust. Agghhh.


Yes, indeed!. I say it time & time again. A black car owns you 

When clean, they look bloody fantastic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Black is an ass of a colour. I literally spend good time on mine and within 5 mins, dust. Agghhh.


Oh yes - especially at the moment with the pollen and dust flying around…


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> I am sure it will look fantastic having seen a fair bit of your work :thumb:
> Be good to see the finished piccies


Cheers mate, very nice of you to say so :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

So, apologies for the delay in updating the thread…

Sunday was a long day and hard work chasing the shadows as it was so hot, as soon as the sun hit a body panel, it got hot…

Quick wipe down before I started to see where we were at and onto polishing :buffer:

Some quick before and after shots…





































Headlights had a thorough clean and then used some Meguiars PlastX - very pleased with end results, much improved :thumb:



















Much better…









Spent around 6.5 hours on Sunday on it, knackered at the end of it, but very pleased with how it was progressing…



















Monday efforts next…

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks brilliant so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

So to finish off, what has been a labour of love, but I'm very happy with the end results….

As it was still so warm, wanted to use a wax that was easy to use, easy to remove especially in the heat, so opted for G3 supergloss. Was going to use my DetailedOnline Surreal wax, but there's not a lot left in the pot unfortunately…

Quick wipe down, again kept moving the car to keep it out of the direct sun…

Wax applied, left to haze and wiped off, gave it a 2nd coat after a couple of hours (just because)…

A few photos of her car finished :thumb:




























Tyres dressed and plastics and rubber window trims were coated and have come out well…

Very pleased with how her car came out, had a few very positive and kind comments from my neighbours, even saying it wasn't the same car 

So, I need to get a new DA and pads and next time I volunteer, I'm going to have a look at the car first 

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice work andy, looks great. Very rewarding in the end 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It’s come up lovely Andy, you deserve a beer on me &#55356;&#57210;


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

You've done an excellent job there :thumb: was in a bit of a state tbf. Much worse than mine was. I have to say I found the panther black a good paint to work with. I wasn't up for spending an hour or so doing all the front two grills and fog surrounds with ceramic trim coating, Used my mates heat gun gently and really brought a bit of darkness back


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Fantastic work Andy :thumb::thumb:

Guessing your mates daughter is pleased with the results


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> So to finish off, what has been a labour of love, but I'm very happy with the end results….
> 
> As it was still so warm, wanted to use a wax that was easy to use, easy to remove especially in the heat, so opted for G3 supergloss. Was going to use my DetailedOnline Surreal wax, but there's not a lot left in the pot unfortunately…
> 
> ...


Great work and well worth doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Christian6984 said:


> You've done an excellent job there :thumb: was in a bit of a state tbf. Much worse than mine was. I have to say I found the panther black a good paint to work with. I wasn't up for spending an hour or so doing all the front two grills and fog surrounds with ceramic trim coating, Used my mates heat gun gently and really brought a bit of darkness back


Thanks mate :thumb:

Yes, the front grills were definitely a labour, but these were a grey coloured not black - I initially thought they were properly faded black, but turns out they are grey. Have come up well :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Nice work andy, looks great. Very rewarding in the end
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk





wrxmania said:


> Great work and well worth doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys - yes, despite the heat and direct sun, enjoyed the weekend doing it, as much as I like doing newer cars and adding that little bit extra, there's nothing like the reward when on working on an older car and bringing it back to life :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Fantastic work Andy :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Guessing your mates daughter is pleased with the results


Thanks - yes very pleased, daughter and mum were both blown away and both said it wasn't the same car


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Itâs come up lovely Andy, you deserve a beer on me í*¼í½º


Thanks mate, much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Touched on it above, but car has been collected, she arrived with a friend and her mum to collect the car, all were blown away with the results, both saying it wasn't the same car and I think her friend might be angling for her car to be done as well :thumb:

Gave the car a quick wipe over with the rapid detailer from Infinity wax and found a nice balloon to pop on the car


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Very nice work Andy!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Andyblue said:


> as much as I like doing newer cars and adding that little bit extra, there's nothing like the reward when on working on an older car and bringing it back to life :thumb:


Could not agree more :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bluechimp said:


> Very nice work Andy!


Thanks mate, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Simply stunning finish Andy, but I would expect no less from you :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Simply stunning finish Andy, but I would expect no less from you :thumb:


Cheers buddy, very nice of you to say so :thumb:


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Excellent job! The before and after on the polishing stages are especially unreal given the age and colour. What was the polish combination used? 

I am looking to do my next project (Ford Focus 2005 - Black) and unfortunately cannot get my trusted Sonus SFX-2 so looking for something very similar or what you used :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hunter said:


> Excellent job! The before and after on the polishing stages are especially unreal given the age and colour. What was the polish combination used?
> 
> I am looking to do my next project (Ford Focus 2005 - Black) and unfortunately cannot get my trusted Sonus SFX-2 so looking for something very similar or what you used :lol:


Thank you very much :thumb:

If I remember correctly, I used Meguiars ultimate compound filled up by one of my DetailedOnline (cleanser) polish's.

I found the paint responded very well to the Meguiars, with the DO finishing it off nicely.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Thank you very much :thumb:
> 
> If I remember correctly, I used Meguiars ultimate compound filled up by one of my DetailedOnline (cleanser) polish's.
> 
> I found the paint responded very well to the Meguiars, with the DO finishing it off nicely.


Thanks Andyblue, what a transformation. I've no excuses now given what you have achieved


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

So, had the car back for a spruce up as part of her 18th birthday present.

Not too bad, front wheels were filthy and a few bush scratches down the side of the car…










Thorough clean and applied a sealant to help protect…









Few scuffs, scratches down the side from a few of the local bushes…


















Good polish up and much better…









Very pleased with how well the car came up, coated with Fusso do hopefully will last…


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to drag up an older post, but I was wondering how the headlights held up on this Fiesta? One of the headlights on my Ka is a bit cloudy/dull and I was thinking I'd give it a machine polish after a wet sand. However it seems that if I do that then it'll cloud over pretty soon again without any protectant applied. Of course now I'm bogged down in finding a suitable protectant that will last...maybe a good used headlight might be better as the driver's side one looks like it's been replaced already, but it depends on the used price.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Well done mate. You should post a pic of her smile 😊 when she sees it .


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OldskoolRS said:


> Sorry to drag up an older post, but I was wondering how the headlights held up on this Fiesta? One of the headlights on my Ka is a bit cloudy/dull and I was thinking I'd give it a machine polish after a wet sand. However it seems that if I do that then it'll cloud over pretty soon again without any protectant applied. Of course now I'm bogged down in finding a suitable protectant that will last...maybe a good used headlight might be better as the driver's side one looks like it's been replaced already, but it depends on the used price.


its not that old mate 👍🏻
The headlights were standing up well, gave them another light going over and they were fine. Had I had more time, would have wet sanded them to get them them a little sharper …


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

121DOM said:


> Well done mate. You should post a pic of her smile 😊 when she sees it .


Cheers mate.
Was a very big smile and she was over the moon with it 👍🏻


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> its not that old mate 👍🏻
> The headlights were standing up well, gave them another light going over and they were fine. Had I had more time, would have wet sanded them to get them them a little sharper …


Thanks for getting back to me. I'll have to give it a try on the Ka. Just drove back from band rehearsals down twisty country roads and the lights are OK on full beam, but could be better. It'll be worth giving them a wet sand, polish and then seal them. If your stuff has lasted then that's a good recommendation for me being a Ford as well. Cheers.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OldskoolRS said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I'll have to give it a try on the Ka. Just drove back from band rehearsals down twisty country roads and the lights are OK on full beam, but could be better. It'll be worth giving them a wet sand, polish and then seal them. If your stuff has lasted then that's a good recommendation for me being a Ford as well. Cheers.


Not a problem at all mate 👍🏻
Hope you manage to clean them up …


----------

